# Anime?



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

So ive been watching this new anime called Angel Beats! its pretty fucking sweet but ive already blown through the three episodes there is -.- Anyone wanna reccomend an anime? Im looking for something similiar to baka to test sanjoukuu or Baccano! where you just gradually fall in love with all the characters over time.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think this should be in The Tube. And it depends on what you like in a anime.


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I think this should be in The Tube. And it depends on what you like in a anime.



You'd make a good moderator. Just sayin'


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> You'd make a good moderator. Just sayin'


Thanks :3
Try Spice and wolf, Hellsing Ultimate, and Wolf's Rain.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 22, 2010)

trigun is my personal faveorite series of all time

the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya is pretty good too


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive seen all of those


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 22, 2010)

Um.
I don't know about the "love all characters" thing.
Actually, I'm pretty sure that entirely depends on personal tastes, which vary from person to person.

But I like:
- Sailor Moon
- Dragonball Z
- Ah My Goddess
- Ranma 1/2
- Loveless
- Tenchi Muyo
- Trigun

As for movies:
- Akira
- Spirited Away
- Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorites are FLCL and Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Um.
> I don't know about the "love all characters" thing.
> Actually, I'm pretty sure that entirely depends on personal tastes, which vary from person to person.
> 
> ...


 

Seen all those too... Howls moving castle was awesome :3

@tao, also seen both of those.


----------



## Leon (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm, soul eater was cool, actually just finished like a day ago, and Mnemosyne I liked.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Umm, soul eater was cool, actually just finished like a day ago, and Mnemosyne I liked.


 
Ive heard of Soul eater. I think ill watch that next, Thanks :3


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Summer Wars, Samurai 7, Sword of the stranger, Excel Saga, The Sky Crawlers, Jin-Roh, Air Gear.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 22, 2010)

My favs:
Inuyasha
Bleach
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Wolf's Rain
Halo Legends(if you're into Halo)

A few more. Let me think a little awhile and I'll come back and post them.


----------



## Leon (Apr 22, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> Ive heard of Soul eater. I think ill watch that next, Thanks :3


 No problem, rarouni kenshin was badass too, a friend also recomended Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, don't know if it's good, but hope that helps. ^^;


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

Try with:

Princess Tutu, Mononoke, Urusei Yatsura, Higurashi, Kiki's Delivery Service, Baccano, Spice and Wolf and (if you're REALLY bored) Clannad.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

leon said:


> No problem, rarouni kenshin was badass too, a friend also recomended Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, don't know if it's good, but hope that helps. ^^;


 
OMFG Higurashi was fucking amazing, if you havnt seen it go watch it right now. Its like my favorite all time anime.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cat Soup is also good.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> OMFG *Higurashi* was fucking amazing, if you havnt seen it go watch it right now. Its like my favorite all time anime.


 
Isn't Rika like one of the best transitions between vacuous moe and actual character development?


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread needs moar awesome.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Isn't Rika like one of the best transitions between vacuous moe and actual character development?


 

yeah, and then hanyuuu :3 hauauauuuu

Also, FUCK YEAH CODE GEASS

Jibun wo    sekai sae mo    kaete shimaesou naShunkan ha    itsumo sugu soba ni...:3


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

El Hazard
Ayakashi (Classic Japanese Horror)
Mononoke (the show, and the unofficial sequel to Ayakashi)
Petshop of Horrors
Lain
Dragon 1/2
Ranma 1/2
The Irresponsible Captain Tyler
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Neon Genesis Evangelion

Movies:
Akira
Ghost In the Shell 1, 2
Howl's Moving Castle
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
My Neighbour Totoro

...I think that's all of them *G*


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> yeah, and then hanyuuu :3 hauauauuuu


http://atalude.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/rika_hanyuu.jpg

Yup, Hanyuu is like... cute. And her role in Kai's resolution was well executed.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> http://atalude.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/rika_hanyuu.jpg
> 
> Yup, Hanyuu is like... cute. And her role in Kai's resolution was well executed.


 

Oh yeah, overall I liked kai better than koro ni


----------



## Marietta (Apr 22, 2010)

Ikkitousen (Battle Vixens)
Umineko no Naku Koro ni
Hellsing: Ultimate
Summer Wars (Movie)
Wolf's Rain
NEEDLESS
Pandora Hearts

That's all I got off the top of my head.

Whoa... Deja Vu.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 22, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Ikkitousen (Battle Vixens)
> Umineko no Naku Koro ni
> Hellsing: Ultimate
> Summer Wars (Movie)
> ...



You like Wolf's Rain too?


----------



## korychi (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.anime-planet.com/ An excellent site to use when looking for anime to watch. It gives suggestions for every anime ever created.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Um.
> I don't know about the "love all characters" thing.
> Actually, I'm pretty sure that entirely depends on personal tastes, which vary from person to person.
> 
> ...


 
You like Ranma? I just started watching that series, its old but still pretty damn funny ^^


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 22, 2010)

o how could i forget about gurren lagann


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You like Ranma? I just started watching that series, its old but still pretty damn funny ^^


 
I used to watch it when I was a child. Yes, it's very silly and funny.

But I've got to say Urusei Yatsura (Takahashi's first manga, adaptated by Mamoru Oshii into the anime) is better.
I think:

Urusei Yatsura>Inuyasha=Ranma


----------



## Leon (Apr 22, 2010)

korychi said:


> http://www.anime-planet.com/ An excellent site to use when looking for anime to watch. It gives suggestions for every anime ever created.


 I love your avvie. :3c


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 22, 2010)

Eh, Heres inuyasha ep 1, KAGOME GET THE GODDAMN CRYSTALS
Inuyasha Ep 200, KAGOME GET THE GODDAMN CRYSTALS, oh and i love you.

Also, wolfs rain was pretty sweet. except the goddamn 5 episodes of recap in the middle -.- and the ending was a little eh. but whatever. It was still good.


----------



## Ulamog (Apr 22, 2010)

Great Teacher Onizuka.


----------



## Conker (Apr 22, 2010)

I hear good things about Ergo Proxy, have yet to watch it though. Same with Chobits.

Uh. Elfen Lied was a fun one. Yu Yu Hakusho is good. Odds are you've seen Code Geass, but that one is also good if you haven't. 

I dunno, just go to blazinanime and browse what they have


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite of all time has got to be Bleach. Idk why, I just love it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Summer Wars was probably the best anime movie I've watched next to the Miyazaki films, even if it uses the "LOL SKYNET'S GONNA KILL DA US" storyline.
http://www.gogoanime.com/summer-wars


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> My favorite of all time has got to be Bleach. Idk why, I just love it.


 
KENPACHI IS THE SHIT!!!

Here is a vid for you fellow bleach fan :3
[yt]ORqszC6UQCI[/yt]
I thought it was hilarious


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Summer Wars was probably the best anime movie I've watched next to the Miyazaki films, even if it uses the "LOL SKYNET'S GONNA KILL DA US" storyline.
> http://www.gogoanime.com/summer-wars



Good movie, really liked the King Kazma vs Love Machine battle.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 22, 2010)

-Bleach
-Blue Sub No.6
-Big O
-FMA: Brotherhood (aww yeehboi)
-Outlaw Star
-Cowboy Bebob


----------



## zesty (Apr 22, 2010)

Ergo Proxy
Azumanga Diaoh
Haibane Renmei
Eve no Jikan 
Mushi-shi


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

I just finished watching Metropolis. My god that is one of the most amazing anime movies.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I just finished watching Metropolis. My god that is one of the most amazing anime movies.



I forgot about that one!   I really should watch it again...it's been years *G*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I forgot about that one! I really should watch it again...it's been years *G*


 
I've never heard of it, is it really that good and what genre is it? Action, drama and comedy is what keeps my attention though I'm more of the action out of the three xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 23, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> So ive been watching this new anime called Angel Beats! its pretty fucking sweet but ive already blown through the three episodes there is -.- Anyone wanna reccomend an anime? Im looking for something similiar to baka to test sanjoukuu or Baccano! where you just gradually fall in love with all the characters over time.


See there -
Go to 'www.animeseason.com'
Go to  'by genres' in the sidebar on the left
Pick your genres
Pick your anime
????
Profit

I'd reccomend 'To Aru Majutsu No Index' and it's continuing series 'To Aru Kagaku No Railgun'. May like it or not, I reccomend it.


----------



## ShiningShadow2900 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lets see 

Bleach 
Big O
Fooley Cooley
Full Metal Alchemist
Ghost in the Shell: Second Gig
Inuyasha
Soul Eater


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

I hate anime.

watch venture brother's instead.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 23, 2010)

ITT: Weeaboos.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've never heard of it, is it really that good and what genre is it? Action, drama and comedy is what keeps my attention though I'm more of the action out of the three xD



I think steampunk, if i remember correctly.  Like I said, it's been years *S*


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I hate anime.
> 
> watch venture brother's instead.



I've missed so much of that show I gave up :/


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've never heard of it, is it really that good and what genre is it? Action, drama and comedy is what keeps my attention though I'm more of the action out of the three xD



It's a mix of action and drama. It's almost like a Miyazaki movie.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 23, 2010)

have you seen ouran host club? 
it is silly but I'm normally a shonen fan and the characters kept me hooked.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 23, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> ITT: Weeaboos.



http://i44.tinypic.com/zqwc2.jpg


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/zqwc2.jpg



ITT: Weeaboos who keep telling themself they aren't weeaboos.


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I hate anime.
> 
> watch venture brother's instead.


I fucking love that show! It is possible to watch both you know :3


BroadSmak said:


> ITT: Weeaboos.


I prefer the term "otaku." It sounds slightly less terrible, even if it means basically the same thing :V

Easier to spell as well.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 25, 2010)

Conker said:


> I prefer the term "otaku." It sounds slightly less terrible, even if it means basically the same thing :V
> 
> Easier to spell as well.



How is that better?

That just sounds even more weeaboo-ey..

"you're a weeaboo"
- "No, I'm an otaku"


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> How is that better?
> 
> That just sounds even more weeaboo-ey..
> 
> ...



It means you just like manga/anime, you're not totally obsessed with Japan in general.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh hai, I'm an otaku

Which when I heard the term meant someone who was an anime/manga fan, and appreciated some aspects of the culture

a weeaboo is someone who is obviously not japanese but tries to act in such a manner


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, anime. 

I do not watch a lot, but the animes I do watch (or have watched), I'm  an absolute fanboy for.

- Trigun;
- Hellsing/Hellsing Ultimate; 
- Spice and Wolf (<3!);
- Bleach;
- Gurren _motherfucking_ Lagann

--



> It means you just like manga/anime, you're not totally obsessed  with Japan in general.



Actually, it's a derogative term for geeks, or people with otherwise low social skills; shut-ins. Western anime/manga fans adopted the term to simply mean being a fan of anime/manga, more then likely out of ignorance to the stigma around the word itself. So, yeah, go ahead...call yourself an otaku.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

I generally hate the stuff, which is a bit weird because I've been watching it all my life. But for the last four years I grew tired of it.

There are some exceptions though.

First there's Hokuto no Ken/Fist of the North Star. It's kinda like DBZ, but good.

Second, Shin (New) Getter Robo. I generally like the super robot anime genre that was popular in the 70's, and this faithful adaptation of the original manga is everything that anime SHOULD be, but isn't. The art style is unique, the main characters are real men and not androgynous, pussies. Also, we've got giant robots and japanese demons, what more do you need?

Third, there's Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin, aka Silver Fang. It's kind of surprising how a show about talking dogs can be so badass, so MANLY. There was a sequel, Ginga Densetsu Weed, but it sucked balls because Weed is a fucking pussy.

There are also a few good OVAs from the 80's, but generally these are the only three animes I like. I miss the era when anime could have unique visuals and not be so fucking boring.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 25, 2010)

i fell out of anime around 2005, so i don't really like that much. cowboy bebop, planetes, paranoia agent, and most of miyazaki's work i remember liking. i like grave of the fireflies, but it's a movie i watch only when i'm prepared for sadness.

also it annoys me that no one actually knows where the term weeaboo comes from.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 25, 2010)

Really the only anime that I really like is Fullmetal Alchemist (the original and Brotherhood)


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Really the only anime that I really like is Fullmetal Alchemist (the original and Brotherhood)


That was one of my first anime series and it's still my top favorite


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Third, there's Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin, aka Silver Fang. It's kind of surprising how a show about talking dogs can be so badass, so MANLY. There was a sequel, Ginga Densetsu Weed, but it sucked balls because Weed is a fucking pussy.


 
I'm watching it now. And yes, it's a good show. Although "manliness" from my perspective is a hilarious and unobtainable thing.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It means you just like manga/anime, you're not totally obsessed with Japan in general.


I see.


----------

